# Bmw L6



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

What's a Bmw L6? its a 6 series body the old one from the 80's.... the owner has one in his driveway, couple blocks from my house.... IS that a limited edition or is just some bull**** badging?


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

found this

The L6 was a luxury version made in 1987 only in the USA with an automatic transmission. In the UK it was called the 635 CSi Highline. Some manual transmission cars were made. This car had all leather details, including head lining, door skins, and dashboard, and other other luxury features.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

How much can one be worth today


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

I drove behind one last fall on I-88 in Oak Brook.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Still a bit $pendy

http://www.cars.com/go/search/fs_se...-descending|Z-97007&aff=national&aff=national

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/searc...ax_price=&distance=0&address=97007&x=127&y=12


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

And for the Idly curious--L7 prices

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/searc...ax_price=&distance=0&address=97007&x=132&y=14

http://www.cars.com/go/search/fs_se...g|X-popular|Z-97007&aff=national&aff=national


----------

